Ask HN: Is there a product like spotify but for learning with curated content? - siddharthram
======
sophiesticated
check out audvice.com/en. We're a startup based in Austria and about to launch
a crowd-based spotify for university students. the app will be available for
download in a few weeks, only in german for the moment but in english in 1-2
months.

would be very curious what content it is that you're looking for?

~~~
siddharthram
Content across the web should be fine for now.

------
dave84
The Great Courses Plus perhaps

~~~
siddharthram
I am looking more on quick micro content than doing courses.

------
anotheryou
maybe degreed.com (haven't tried it, not sure what they actually do)

~~~
siddharthram
that was helpful. thanks

